# Poco denied smartmeters by PSC in MD



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

That is really dumb to deny the updated meters and not give a reason _why :blink:_

I hopethe POCO files a lawsuit to force them into accepting what lots of other POCO's have already.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Is there possibly a question of accuracy in regards to picking up the exact meter they are shooting for. A lot of meters are pretty close together.


----------



## circuit man (Jul 5, 2010)

we have the smart meters out here in the country on what is called a "TWACS" system. we are on the co-op though. some utilties out here are using radio type meters.we have never had a problem even with close together services. wonder what gives.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Is there possibly a question of accuracy in regards to picking up the exact meter they are shooting for. A lot of meters are pretty close together.


Each meter has a unique identification.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Read a magazine article yesterday that said most of these smart meter replacements are being heavily subsidized with Recovery Act funds. The push is on while the money is there.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

We have had smart meters since around 2001-2002.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

that's the weird thing about BGE. they had processed a grant in April for 200 million dollars for smart grid upgrades, then the PSC shut em down on the metering. I'm still waiting to see the whole story behind this.
the grants story from april:
http://files.shareholder.com/downlo..._Agreement_for_Smart_Grid_-_FINAL_4-21-10.pdf


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

The meter readers all loose their jobs. Most will be reasigned but are fighting progress. The buggy whip makers did not go down easy either.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I wasn't aware that there were lawsuits in other states regarding the smart meters. Apparently the smart meters are charging the customers using peak/off hours billing schemes and because it generally increased the electric bills, the customers in some areas are sueing. So it seems that the PSC is trying to protect Maryland consumers from getting ripped off by Constellation ? (my take - as I still don't really know)

http://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/oncor-sued-for-fraud-over-smart-meters/


----------

